# Gods of Egypt Blu-ray - 3D Combo Pack Giveaway Contest Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack is proud to announce a new Blu-ray Giveaway Contest featuring a brand-new copy of Gods of Egypt (Blu-ray/3D Combo Pack)! Mike Edwards recently reviewed this movie and gave it high marks for audio and video with a noteworthy nod to the film's DTS:X audio encode.*

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of May 23, 2016) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered! 

The contest runs from May 24, 2016 through 8AM EST May 31, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on May 31, 2016).

Feel free to discuss this contest below!*


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey folks...just a heads-up...we are going to run a Gods of Egypt Blu-ray Giveaway contest on Facebook during the day of May 31,2016. Feel free to enter that contest, too! You can only win one contest...FYI. 

Thanks!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for another amazing giveaway!!!!!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

asere said:


> Thank you for another amazing giveaway!!!!!!!


Thanks for hanging around The Shack!:smile:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Thanks for hanging around The Shack!:smile:


Good place to be 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Who ever won this, I think I missed the announcement!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Todd. I missed entering this one.


----------

